# jointer sled for router



## stockjobbing (Sep 11, 2011)

I live in Costa Rica My problem that I have is that I can get mill cut hardwood but have no way of planing the wood. To get a $350. planer to Costa Rica will cost me around $700.or more. I will be planing 8ft hardwood boards(1"X3"X96") to make a several work benches. My thoughts are to get a portable hand planer for smoothing the wood then glue my boards together then use a router with a sled to finish the surface of the tables. I am going back to the states to do some business and when I return I can only bring back two suit cases each weighing not more then 50 lbs. I would like a planner/ jointer but its over 200lbs.Are their any other suggestions as what I can do ? and what equipment (brand names) I should buy?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

stockjobbing said:


> I live in Costa Rica My problem that I have is that I can get mill cut hardwood but have no way of planing the wood. To get a $350. planer to Costa Rica will cost me around $700.or more. I will be planing 8ft hardwood boards(1"X3"X96") to make a several work benches. My thoughts are to get a portable hand planer for smoothing the wood then glue my boards together then use a router with a sled to finish the surface of the tables. I am going back to the states to do some business and when I return I can only bring back two suit cases each weighing not more then 50 lbs. I would like a planner/ jointer but its over 200lbs.Are their any other suggestions as what I can do ? and what equipment (brand names) I should buy?


You can build a set of router skis (search skis on this forum) or attach a router to a sled. A plane able to do the job will cost over $200 and you need the skill to use the plane and to be able to sharpen the blades to razor sharpness. Lee Valley is the best source for planes and sharpening tools.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

This will work for any wood you can get. Just make it whatever size you need.

How to Plane a Board with a Router.mov - YouTube


----------



## stockjobbing (Sep 11, 2011)

I am going to buy a new router and I am considering a Bosch 1619EVS router since I am working with hard wood that is still wet. I need to know what type of problems could I run into? and which bit do you recommend for this type of job ? The wood that's available to me is teak melina and cypress ceder. (mill cut rough and cheap.)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The biggest problem you will run into is finding a 1619EVS. They have been out of stock everywhere I know of for months. Last word from the Bosch rep was more 1619's should be available in October.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If the wood is too wet, it may not finish very smoothly. You may need to air dry it a little. I suspect the climate of Costa Rica makes it hard to dry wood to very dry. A large diameter straight bit will do the job and straight bits are among the cheapest. How large you can run depends on the hardness of the wood, the depth of cut, and the feed speed.


----------



## stockjobbing (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you for your reply,that is the information I was looking for.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Here is one kind of bit that will do the planing with skis.
BIT
I've seen larger ones, similar to a rosette cutter, but with flat cutters. Maybe 2" in dia. However, I don't know what they are called in order to search for them.
I'll bet someone here knows what they are. Anyone???


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> Here is one kind of bit that will do the planing with skis.
> BIT
> I've seen larger ones, similar to a rosette cutter, but with flat cutters. Maybe 2" in dia. However, I don't know what they are called in order to search for them.
> I'll bet someone here knows what they are. Anyone???


Hi guys, usually I see them referred to as dado cleanout bits. Here is the one I use:
1 pc 1/2 Sh 1-3/4" Diameter Bottom Cleaning Router Bit | eBay

Or, If your feeling flush, you can check out CNC bits for spoilboard surfacing bits. You can get these in larger sizes:
Router bits, Saw blades, CNC Router Bits, Shaper Cutters & More


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You can use many types of router bits like the one below, I use the one below for lap joints.. one bit for many types of jobs.. 

1 pc 1/2" SH New Bits Drawer Lock Joint Router Bit | eBay

========


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's one for the DP.
SAFETY PLANER
I had one several years ago and it worked fine.


----------



## stockjobbing (Sep 11, 2011)

Gene 
I am buying the Bosch 1617EVSPK and I need to know what is the largest size bit that it will take ? I am planing on buying one of the bits you recommenced.

Vic


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Vic

I hope you are not going to use that cutter in your router 

" high speed steel " not for a router.. 

======


----------

